# Drop A on a 25.5"?



## AntiTankDog (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey all. Right now I have a Schecter Hellraiser C-7, with a 26.5" scale. I play in drop A exculsively. Using a .059 on the bottom, I get enough tension that it's not floppy / muddy. I'm thinking of upgrading to a JP-7 or ESP Horizon, but both of those have 25.5" scales. How much of a problem would that be for me?


----------



## Winspear (Aug 2, 2010)

In my opinion - quite a large one. But many people manage just fine. I play in drop A and need to use a 68 to feel good with 10.5-48 on the other 6 strings. I'm of the opinion that B is the absolute lowest for a 25.5" and even then it's less than ideal (needs a 62/64 I found).
I'm never going under 27" for drop A in the future.
I presume JP 7 is a John Petrucci. I know he has a baritone model. Have you considered this?


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 2, 2010)

Not a problem for me - I play in A standard on a 25.5" guitar with a .060 on the bottom and a .011-.048 set on top. It's all subjective though. I don't want incredibly tense strings and couldn't imagine putting a .068 for my A where I've got a .060 that gives me exactly as much tension as I want.

If you're using a .059 on a 26.5" scale you've got about 15.6lbs of tension on the string. To get the same tension on a 25.5" scale you'd need a .061. A single inch doesn't make that much difference in my opinion, but as the post above me indicates, your mileage may vary. Tom seems to enjoy almost 20lbs of tension on his strings. Fine for him, but it makes my hands hurt just thinking about it!


----------



## Polyformic (Aug 2, 2010)

I use 10-48 with a 62 for Drop A tuning on my 25.5". It's perfect!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 2, 2010)

I use the standard D'addario 7 string set for drop A 
I think that's a 054 or a 059 and I like the tension.
Not to floppy and not too tight


----------



## Harry (Aug 2, 2010)

If you're used to 59 for the low B string on a 26.5 inch scale, I'd recommend 64 for the low B (well, A note) string on a 25.5 inch scale to keep a similar feel in tension.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 2, 2010)

I saw some dude on here tune a 6 string guitar w/ 25.5" scale to a low G standard. I think you'll be fine... 

But as some of the others have mentioned you'll probably wanna up your string gauge a little. You'll find something that works for you...


----------



## ephrion (Aug 2, 2010)

10-49-68 in drop A 25.5" right here and it sounds/feels great.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm in A Standard on my Agile Texan, which is 25.5" scale and i'm using just a standard D'Addario 9s set. Works and sounds great.  I use my 27" V for when I need Drop G, but the Texan still holds its own in Drop G when needed.


----------



## Ironberry (Aug 2, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I presume JP 7 is a John Petrucci. I know he has a baritone model. Have you considered this?



The John Petrucci baritone is only available in 6 strings.


----------



## maxoom (Aug 2, 2010)

I tried the very same thing drop A with my C7 Hellr and was using a 64 and it seemed too big I lost all the instant immediate response and attack of picking and the clarity suffered.I went to a 62 and that is about the limit for what I like to feel in the low string.I have the RG with 25.5 inch scale and to me it feels just as tight as the 26.5. I expected a big difference but don`t really feel it.The RG actually seems better as it has lower action retained good tension and has next to no rattle unlike the Schecter that took serious setup and a bit higher action to stop the rattle. I say go for it. It depends on the individual guitar as you can have two of the same thing and one will have or feel easier to bend notes on or have more string tension.It should be a science but it is not exact.
A 27 scale with 59 strings does do drop A very well.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Aug 2, 2010)

In my experience (and believe me, I tried a ton of scales, brands and gauges) the scale lenght is way less important than the pickup itself.

I have a JP7 BFR with a bkp Painkiller in the bridge and guess what, I can tune down to a drop G with Elixir 10-46 + Elixir 60 for bass, no muddiness at all and all the attack I need.

But if you want a bit more tension I recommend the exact same gauge for drop A, which is my main tuning btw. I use 10-46+60 for recording purpose, too.

shortly: YES, you can DEFINITELY use drop A in a 25.5 guitar with NO problem at all, but your bridge pickup has to be tight enough.


----------



## BenInKY (Aug 2, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> In my opinion - quite a large one.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that B is the absolute lowest for a 25.5" and even then it's less than ideal (needs a 62/64 I found).
> 
> I'm never going under 27" for drop A in the future.



^ I agree with this.

I like a .59 on the low B string. Any thicker than that and the string loses its percussive qualities and stops sounding like a guitar, to me. On a 25.5" scale RG7620, with a DiMarzio Evolution in the bridge, I found that a .59 was too loose, in that it would go in and out of tune hitting it open.

So I swapped for a 27" scale and couldn't be happier with it! I noticed immediately that it sounded tight and crisp, even with the stock ibby pickups. Once I upgraded to DiMarzio D Activators, I felt like I found the holy grail!

I'm so psyched about extended scale guitars now that I'm going to pick up an RGD321, 26.5" scale, for tunings like C standard, etc. That is, as soon as they're for sale. I don't see going higher than 27" though, because it does get weird-feeling the longer you go.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 2, 2010)

Its worked perfectly well for Korn for 20 years. Im sure youll get along fine


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> Its worked perfectly well for Korn for 20 years. Im sure youll get along fine



Korn plays in A standard, not drop.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 2, 2010)

SoundClick artist: Chris Stoffel - page with MP3 music downloads

^ Thats ALL 25.5" Tele, in A Standard, with D'Addario 9s.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> Korn plays in A standard, not drop.



Six of one, half a dozen of the other. 

A low A is a low A. (Boy that was a lot of "A" in a sentence. )


----------



## jerome snail (Aug 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> Korn plays in A standard, not drop.


He never said they play in drop A.
Obviously if it works fine in A standard, it also works in drop A


----------



## AntiTankDog (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, I never expected to many responses so fast. Guess the general consensus is that it's no big deal, but I may have to go up a few mil on the low string, which is no problem for me. Thanks everybody!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 2, 2010)

I used an ernie ball seven string power slinky set without the high e for b standard/drop a on my old ltd jh600. Not too tight and not too loose, that's how I like my strings.


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Aug 2, 2010)

im in A on my 25.5" i just got my 7th string bundlein the mail, so i have ernie ball 66's for my 7th and then the not even slinky set, 12-56, for my other 6


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 2, 2010)

I play (Jackson COW7 25,5") in standard B and I use D'aaddario 9-42+54 -some time ago I tuned the low B to A, and I didn't had any problems


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 2, 2010)

I recorded this in drop A with a .60 string and 25.5", I think it sounds and feels fine


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> Korn plays in A standard, not drop.



I know this. Their 7th string is an A though and thats all that seems to be in question as no one will ever have a problem with standard tuning for the other 6 strings on a 'standard' scale instrument.


----------



## BenInKY (Aug 2, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> SoundClick artist: Chris Stoffel - page with MP3 music downloads
> 
> ^ Thats ALL 25.5" Tele, in A Standard, with D'Addario 9s.



One of the singers sounds like Phil Anselmo? Is that somebody impersonating Phil or Phil himself?


----------



## BenInKY (Aug 2, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I recorded this in drop A with a .60 string and 25.5", I think it sounds and feels fine





Outstanding work! That's some tasteful shredding there.


----------



## op1e (Aug 2, 2010)

I really like these, and the price is right. 
Dean Markley 2504C Korn Signature 7 String Guitar String Set 1060 | Sam Ash Music 1-800-4-SAMASH

I've moved up to a .74 though, by D'Addario. I'm heavy handed and like to hit the open A hard without it going sharp. Both my LTD's are 25.5. I dont think it looses any sparkle or percussiveness, and thats playing through an 81-7 and a JB on either guitar.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 2, 2010)

op1e said:


> I really like these, and the price is right.
> Dean Markley 2504C Korn Signature 7 String Guitar String Set 1060 | Sam Ash Music 1-800-4-SAMASH
> 
> I've moved up to a .74 though, by D'Addario. I'm heavy handed and like to hit the open A hard without it going sharp. Both my LTD's are 25.5. I dont think it looses any sparkle or percussiveness, and thats playing through an 81-7 and a JB on either guitar.



I always tune my "dropped" string by ear as I think it would take a super heavy string (like a .075 in C on my 6 string) for me to not make it go sharp on attack


----------



## Explorer (Aug 2, 2010)

25.5" scale 8-string, two lowest strings: E1 .090, A1 .074

No problems here.


----------



## Necky379 (Aug 2, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> I always tune my "dropped" string by ear as I think it would take a super heavy string (like a .075 in C on my 6 string) for me to not make it go sharp on attack



me too.


i just bought my uv, i love the thing except for the scale (25.5). obviously it comes down to your personal opinion and technique but i really dont think 25.5 works well with drop a if you want things tight and want to use thinner strings.


----------



## op1e (Aug 2, 2010)

I as well. Seems I always have to tune it a little flat in open for it to be in tune with the other strings on the 3rd or 5th fret, if that makes any sense. I love hittin those big roaring 5 string power chords during the chorus.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 3, 2010)

60-80 inclusive, if you are having problems with the bigger strings being too "dark" and "bass-like", try using stainless steel strings or elixir nanoweb bass strings, which stay bright even with the ridiculous gauges.



xwmucradiox said:


> ... it would take a super heavy string (like a .075 in C on my 6 string) for me to not make it go sharp on attack


Yeah, you're like me. I use a 65 for C, 68 or 70 for B, 75 for Bb and A.
I once used a 110 for low F!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 3, 2010)

deleted doublepost


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 3, 2010)

Well it's mostly a matter of personal preference and playing technique. The harder you strum, the more likely you are to want bigger strings. For 25.5" I found my own good balance point at 60 for the low b, some don't need that, some need still bigger. 
Also, since the OP is planning to upgrade to ESP, say, take note that most tuners used by ESPs won't take 60+ without some additional filing.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 3, 2010)

I use G# Standard and Drop F# at 25.5" with a .60 and it sounds perfectly fine. No muddiness at all, and even though I prefer thicker strings, the 60 does it's job at holding tune remarkably well. So I think Drop A should be fine.

As has been said earlier, you may have to move to a slightly thicker gauge string, but it shouldn't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 3, 2010)

i have my Ibby six (Buy Ibanez RG2EX1 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend) tuned to drop A, if I'm not mistaken i think i have two different kinds of strings on it cause i could not find a set that would fit to my liking (its been a while since i have changed the strings on that guitar)


----------



## jerome snail (Aug 3, 2010)

I use 11/14/18/32/42/56 for D standard on a 25.5" and I plan to add a .66 for A standard on my Warlok 7 string I just ordered.
I think I'll try GCGCFAD with 11/14/18/32/42/60/74.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2010)

Explorer said:


> 25.5" scale 8-string, two lowest strings: E1 .090, A1 .074
> 
> No problems here.


 
daaaaaaaaamn... those are some monster strings.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 3, 2010)

For a regular 010 set I found the best matching tension for drop A in a 066 (for me, ofc). However it was too thick and "bass sounding" to me and kinda hated it. I went with a 064 and liked it more but I still think that the bigger the string is, the worse it sounds. 

Happy as hell with 010-059 daddario sets for low B, though


----------



## Jogeta (Aug 3, 2010)

i use d'addario 9's with a low 62 on my 25.5" RG1527 and it's.... perfect!
any thicker and i'd probably find pinch harmonics a bit tough on the low A.


----------



## Interloper (Aug 3, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Also, since the OP is planning to upgrade to ESP, say, take note that most tuners used by ESPs won't take 60+ without some additional filing.



I'm not sure about the current LTD models but he was specifically talking about the Horizon NT-7. I've got a .62 in mine and I go between B flat and Dropped A flat with no problems. The Magnum Locks will take up to a .68 without modification.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 3, 2010)

You can also unwind the very end of the string just past the nut so it fits in the tuner.


----------



## ykcirj (Aug 3, 2010)

I use a -56 gauge string for drop A on my 25.5 scale Carvin. If the guitar is set up well, you can definatley play drop A with light strings. You maybe have to adjust your picking attack but it's no biggie. I like the feel and tone of a 25.5 better than an extended scale so I'm a little biased.


----------

